# German Shepherds and Kittens!



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Share photos of your dogs and kittens 

Here is mine


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That's lovely. The big gsd is so gentle and the kitty is so tiny.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

too cute!!! I don't have any pics of my dogs with kittens but I have plenty of my dogs with various cats


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

That is adorable! My dog and cats love each other so much, it's nice to see other GSDs with their kitties too.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Actually mine hates cats but she does like kittens and any other baby animal somehow she knows she can't hurt them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

such a good girl, my dog likes to chase cats, dont want to find out about kittens


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't know if Gunther would do well with cats... He was trying to sniff em out at PetsMart when we walked by the rescue adoption section.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking dog. i wish i had a cat. my GF is allergic
to cat's. my dog plays with the cats next door. is your
dog friendly with cats other than yours?


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> nice looking dog. i wish i had a cat. my GF is allergic
> to cat's. my dog plays with the cats next door. is your
> dog friendly with cats other than yours?


No she would eat all of them if I let her  which would be nice there would be a lot less poop left from all those cats


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> such a good girl, my dog likes to chase cats, dont want to find out about kittens


I was also nervous about introducing her to kittens but all she did is sniffed them and that's all... She has absolutely zero interest in anything that's a baby like a tiny puppy or baby chick or a kitten. As soon as they get larger though the chase begins! I don't know how she can tell what's what and why she decides one is ok to chase and other isn't. I certainly didn't train her.... Just comes natural to her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

